# Μεταφραστές και μεταφραστικά γραφεία: Μια σχέση προς διερεύνηση



## rogne (Jan 26, 2011)

*Μεταφραστές και μεταφραστικά γραφεία: Μια σχέση προς διερεύνηση​*




Photo: Xosé Castro​
*ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ*
Μεγάλο ποσοστό μεταφραστών απασχολούνται σε μεταφραστικά γραφεία ως εξωτερικοί ή εσωτερικοί συνεργάτες και ως μόνιμοι υπάλληλοι, σε διάφορες μορφές εργασιακής σχέσης (σύμβαση περιορισμένου ή αορίστου χρόνου, εργασία in-house ή τηλεεργασία, ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, έμμισθη ή άμισθη πρακτική εξάσκηση), με διάφορες μορφές ασφάλισης ή μη (ΙΚΑ, ΟΑΕΕ, «μαύρη» εργασία, με ορισμένους εργοδότες να πληρώνουν τις εισφορές στον ΟΑΕΕ ή να δίνουν επιδόματα, ενώ άλλοι όχι), και με διάφορες μεθόδους και όρους πληρωμής (επιταγή, μεταφορά, μετρητά, με ή χωρίς δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών, με απόδειξη δαπάνης, με πληρωμή τον επόμενο μήνα – μέχρι κι εξάμηνο – και μερικές φορές …ποτέ, με ή χωρίς ΦΠΑ, ή με αναγκαστική έκδοση απόδειξης πριν από την καταβολή της πληρωμής).

*ΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΩΝ*
Οι μορφές των μεταφραστικών γραφείων ποικίλλουν, ανάλογα με το αντικείμενο των δραστηριοτήτων τους, τον αριθμό των εργαζομένων, των συνεργασιών και των τεχνικών ικανοτήτων τους.
• Στην απλούστερη μορφή τους, είναι γραφεία που προσφέρουν μεταφραστικές υπηρεσίες ως πάρεργο (φωτοτυπίες-δακτυλογραφήσεις-μεταφράσεις-λογιστικά-φοροτεχνικά ή φροντιστήρια που λειτουργούν και ως μεταφραστικά γραφεία).
• Μπορεί να είναι επίσης ατομικά γραφεία, ή πολύ μικρά γραφεία, αρκετά συνηθισμένα σε επαρχιακές πόλεις, και όχι μόνο, με αποκλειστικό αντικείμενο τη μετάφραση, τα οποία μπορεί να διαθέτουν ή όχι δίκτυο μεταφραστών-εξωτερικών συνεργατών. Συνήθως έχουν ως βασικό πελατολόγιο μια περιορισμένη αγορά.
• Τέλος, υπάρχουν και τα μεγαλύτερα γραφεία, με τεχνικό προσωπικό, ομάδες διαχείρισης έργου και ομάδες προώθησης, τα οποία συνεργάζονται με μεγάλες μεταφραστικές εταιρείες του εξωτερικού και φορείς του δημοσίου, συμμετέχουν σε μεταφραστικούς διαγωνισμούς (εθνικούς, διεθνείς, της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης), καθώς και σε διεθνή localisation[1] φόρα. Μπορεί να απασχολούν διαχειριστές έργου (project managers), μεταφραστές και επιμελητές, ή μόνο επιμελητές, με ή χωρίς εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες. Στο πλαίσιο της εργασίας/συνεργασίας με τέτοιου είδους μεταφραστικές εταιρείες, οι μεταφραστές συχνά καλούνται να αναπτύξουν και να συνδυάσουν και άλλα καθήκοντα. Έτσι, αναλαμβάνουν την επιμέλεια, τη διαχείριση έργου, τον έλεγχο ποιότητας, τη διαχείριση συνεργατών, την επικοινωνία και προώθηση των υπηρεσιών της εταιρείας, τη σελιδοποίηση, τη δοκιμή λογισμικού κ.λπ.

*ΑΜΟΙΒΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ*
Σε γενικές γραμμές, η αμοιβή της μετάφρασης υπολογίζεται ανά λέξη του πρωτότυπου κειμένου, ανά σελίδα, ακόμα και ανά χαρακτήρα ή γραμμή, και οι τιμές κυμαίνονται από πενιχρές κι εξευτελιστικές μέχρι ικανοποιητικές, αν και σε γενικές γραμμές κινούνται προς τα κάτω. Η χρήση μεταφραστικών εργαλείων για τις τεχνικές μεταφράσεις θεωρείται δεδομένη και επηρεάζει την αμοιβή του μεταφραστή.

Πρέπει να τονιστεί ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν γίνεται καμία αύξηση στις αμοιβές των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών ή των μισθωτών. Η κατάσταση επιβαρύνει δυσανάλογα τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, καθώς επωμίζονται το αυξανόμενο κόστος της αυτασφάλισης και της παρακράτησης/απόδοσης ΦΠΑ χωρίς αντίστοιχη αύξηση των απολαβών τους, που σημαίνει ουσιαστική συρρίκνωση των εσόδων τους κατά την τελευταία 10ετία τουλάχιστον.

Από την εμπειρία διαπιστώνεται ότι τα μεγαλύτερα γραφεία δέχονται να πληρώνουν υψηλότερες από τις «καθιερωμένες» (ή τεχνητά καθορισμένες) αμοιβές για εξειδικευμένους μεταφραστές, διατηρώντας μαζί τους μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις συνεργασίας. Ωστόσο, δεν πρέπει να παραγνωρίζεται το γεγονός ότι συγχρόνως πιέζουν συναδέλφους με λιγότερη εμπειρία και χωρίς εξειδίκευση να δέχονται χαμηλότερες αμοιβές που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν επιτρέπουν την αξιοπρεπή διαβίωση από την εργασία τους.

Τα τελευταία χρόνια επίσης παρατηρείται μια μικρή τάση για την εφαρμογή εκπτώσεων ανάλογα με τον όγκο του μεταφραστικού έργου. Σημειωτέον συγχρόνως ότι οι τάσεις των τιμών, οι εκπτώσεις, οι μειώσεις κ.λπ., καθώς και οι όποιες τιμολογιακές παραχωρήσεις, μετακυλίονται στον μεταφραστή αντί να απορροφούνται λειτουργικά από τα γραφεία(-μεσάζοντες), με σκοπό τη διατήρηση και αύξηση του περιθωρίου κέρδους κάθε γραφείου, που σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις αγγίζει τα όρια της ασύστολης εκμετάλλευσης και κοροϊδίας.

Το τραγελαφικό είναι ότι ορισμένες εταιρείες, με πρόσχημα τη δύσκολη οικονομική συγκυρία, ειδοποιούν τους μεταφραστές-συνεργάτες τους ότι πρέπει να μειωθούν ακόμα περισσότερο οι πενιχρές αμοιβές τους, αντί να προβούν οι ίδιες οι εταιρείες σε διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές, μείωση των λειτουργικών δαπανών τους ή ανάπτυξη του μεριδίου και του πελατολογίου τους. Δηλαδή ο μεταφραστής, αν και βρίσκεται στο τέλος της αλυσίδας των μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών, και παρά το γεγονός ότι στην εργασία του βασίζεται το μέλλον της εταιρείας που τον απασχολεί όσο και το προϊόν του τελικού πελάτη, καλείται επιπλέον να φέρει το βάρος εσφαλμένων επιχειρηματικών επιλογών ή να υποστεί τις μεθοδεύσεις κακόβουλων επιχειρηματιών που επιχειρούν να αυξήσουν ακόμα περισσότερο τα κέρδη τους.

Σε αυτές τις συνθήκες, οι εσωτερικοί συνεργάτες σχεδόν πάντα δουλεύουν υπερωρίες που δεν πληρώνονται, και συχνά καλούνται να κάνουν πολλά άλλα πράγματα εκτός από μετάφραση, πολλές φορές με χαμηλούς μισθούς σε σχέση με τα κέρδη της εταιρείας, ενώ οι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες καλούνται να εργάζονται ακόμα και πέραν του οκταώρου, τα σαββατοκύριακα και τις αργίες, σαν να μην ίσχυαν γι’ αυτούς τα βασικά και αυτονόητα εργασιακά δικαιώματα.

Ιδιαίτερα για τα μεγαλύτερα (localisation) έργα, η πίεση για την παράδοση μπορεί να γίνει ασφυκτική για τον μεταφραστή, δεδομένου ότι σε περιορισμένο χρόνο απαιτείται, εκτός από την μετάφραση, πληθώρα τεχνικών ελέγχων, αλλεπάλληλες διορθώσεις από τον πελάτη, online έλεγχοι της τελικής μορφής του κειμένου κ.λπ., και δεν είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις που ο μεταφραστής καλείται να περάσει διορθώσεις και αλλαγές στο μεταφρασμένο κείμενο χωρίς πρόσθετη αμοιβή, διορθώσεις κι αλλαγές μάλιστα που μπορεί να προέρχονται από ανεξάρτητο τρίτο μέρος ή από αυτόματα συστήματα ελέγχων του κειμένου. Δυστυχώς, παρά την επίπονη και πολύωρη εργασία που απαιτούν αυτές οι διορθώσεις, υπάρχουν μεταφραστικές εταιρείες που τις χρησιμοποιούν ως αιτιολογία για να μην πληρώνουν τους μεταφραστές. Επίσης, συχνά ανατίθεται σε μεταφραστές δουλειά επιμέλειας εξωφρενικών μεταφράσεων (ακόμα και κειμένων που έχουν προκύψει από αυτόματη μετάφραση), η οποία πληρώνεται με εξαιρετικά χαμηλές τιμές ανά λέξη, πολύ χαμηλότερες σε σχέση με τις τιμές μετάφρασης, ακόμα κι αν το κείμενο χρειάζεται στην πραγματικότητα να ξαναγραφτεί εξαρχής.

Οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες-μεταφραστές είναι ουσιαστικά απροστάτευτοι κι εκτεθειμένοι. Καθώς εργάζονται απομονωμένοι και μέσα στην ανασφάλεια, διστάζουν να διεκδικήσουν τα δικαιώματά τους, ενώ παγίδες καραδοκούν σε κάθε συναλλαγή τους. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που πέφτουν θύματα εξαπάτησης από δυνητικούς πελάτες που ζητούν τις υπηρεσίες τους κι εξαφανίζονται χωρίς ποτέ να πληρώσουν την αμοιβή. Υπάρχουν επίσης γραφεία που αποστέλλουν σε υποψήφιους συνεργάτες δοκιμαστικά τα οποία είναι στην ουσία κανονικές μεταφράσεις που βέβαια δεν πληρώνονται. Μια άλλη τακτική κάποιων γραφείων είναι να στέλνουν μικρότερα κομμάτια σε περισσότερους υποψηφίους, ώστε μετά να τα συγκεντρώνουν και να έχουν μια ολοκληρωμένη μετάφραση – για να μην αναφερθούμε καν σε εταιρείες που απασχολούν μεταφραστές αμισθί ως «μαθητευομένους», ή προσφέρουν μη βιώσιμες τιμές με το πρόσχημα ότι ο μεταφραστής είναι «νέος» και πρέπει πρώτα «να τον εμπιστευτούν»…

Ένα ακόμα ανησυχητικό φαινόμενο είναι η αναγκαστική υπογραφή καταχρηστικών «συμβάσεων» εξωτερικής συνεργασίας, με τις οποίες οι εταιρείες επιχειρούν να παρακάμψουν την εργασιακή νομοθεσία περί απασχόλησης εξωτερικών συνεργατών, μετονομάζοντας τις «συμβάσεις παροχής υπηρεσιών» σε «συμβάσεις έργου», συμπεριλαμβάνοντας καταχρηστικές διατάξεις αποποίησης κι εκχώρησης κάθε πνευματικού δικαιώματος επί της μετάφρασης, καταλογίζοντας στον μεταφραστή αστικές ευθύνες που αντίκεινται στον Αστικό Κώδικα, ορίζοντας χρηματικές ποινές για τυχόν καθυστερήσεις στην παράδοση, καταχρηστικές ρήτρες εχεμύθειας κ.λπ. – εν ολίγοις, δημιουργώντας ένα εκφοβιστικό κλίμα όπου κυριαρχεί η έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης κι επικρατεί το μονομερές δίκαιο του γραφείου, ενώ ο μεταφραστής αντιμετωπίζεται ως ρομπότ, ως μηχάνημα μαζικής παραγωγής.

*ΚΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΕΣ*
*Από την εμπειρία μας, παραθέτουμε μερικές καθιερωμένες κακές και καταχρηστικές πρακτικές:*

1. Μη υπογραφή σύμβασης συνεργασίας, υπογραφή καταχρηστικής σύμβασης, μετονομασία σύμβασης, μη κατάθεση της σύμβασης στην Εφορία. Δημιουργία εκφοβιστικού και μη ισότιμου κλίματος συνεργασίας μέσω της σύμβασης.
2. Μη προσδιορισμός των όρων πληρωμής, προθεσμίες πληρωμής άνω των 60 ημερών, απαίτηση αποστολής της απόδειξης παροχής υπηρεσιών πρώτα και πληρωμής πολύ αργότερα (εδώ ο μεταφραστής καλείται να καταβάλει το ΦΠΑ από την τσέπη του και μπορεί να ζημιωθεί σημαντικά σε περίπτωση εξαπάτησης και μη πληρωμής), μη αποστολή των βεβαιώσεων απόδοσης φόρου 20%.
3. Απαίτηση οι μεταφραστές να είναι παντογνώστες, ειδικοί σε κάθε λογισμικό και θέμα, χωρίς προσφορά ουσιώδους στήριξης για την επιτέλεση της εργασίας τους. Οι μεταφραστές δεν μπορούν να επενδύουν επ’ αόριστον στην αυτοεκπαίδευσή τους προς όφελος ορισμένων γραφείων, χωρίς αυτή η σχέση να είναι αμφίδρομη.
4. Πλημμελής οργάνωση του έργου, αποστολή μη επεξεργάσιμου εγγράφου, χρέωση στο μεταφραστή των λειτουργικών δαπανών (π.χ. αποστολή πολυσέλιδου φαξ, ταχυμεταφορά). Ψευδής παρουσίαση της πολυπλοκότητας του εγγράφου για την εξασφάλιση χαμηλής προσφοράς, υποτίμηση του χρόνου εργασίας και μη αποζημίωση για τον πρόσθετο χρόνο που αφιέρωσε ο μεταφραστής.
5. Εξαπάτηση μεταφραστών με την αποστολή ψευδών ή ασυνήθιστα μεγάλων δοκιμαστικών και με ψευδείς υποσχέσεις συνεργασίας (π.χ. παροχή δωρεάν μετάφρασης με την υπόσχεση συνεχούς συνεργασίας).
6. Μη καταβολή του συνόλου της αμοιβής με πρόσχημα τις αναθεωρήσεις που έγιναν από αυτόματο εργαλείο ή από επιμελητή.
7. Απειλές και παρενόχληση, ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις που ο μεταφραστής διεκδικεί τα δεδουλευμένα του ή καλύτερες συνθήκες εργασίας.

*Σε αντιδιαστολή, παραθέτουμε μερικά παραδείγματα πάγιας καλής πρακτικής:*

1. Υπογραφή σύμβασης παροχής υπηρεσιών ετησίως και κατάθεση αντιγράφου της στην Εφορία. Στη σύμβαση ορίζονται η σχέση εργασίας, οι μέθοδοι εκτέλεσης της εργασίας και οι αμοιβές, χωρίς να περιέχονται εκβιαστικοί όροι. Είναι σαφές σε αυτή την περίπτωση ότι η εταιρεία αποδέχεται το βάρος της παράδοσης ενός καλού τελικού προϊόντος και δεν μεταθέτει τις ευθύνες στον μεταφραστή που η ίδια επέλεξε.
2. Προθεσμία πληρωμής από 30 έως 60 ημέρες, με κατάθεση πρώτα της αμοιβής και αποστολή της απόδειξης παροχής υπηρεσιών έπειτα, ή με ταυτόχρονη κοπή επιταγής, παράδοση ΑΠΥ και κοπή αποδεικτικού παραλαβής. Πρέπει να τονιστεί ότι σύμφωνα με την ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία 2000/35/ΕΚ, εκτός αν υπάρχει διαφορετική έγγραφη συμφωνία, οι πληρωμές πρέπει να γίνονται την τριακοστή ημέρα από την τιμολόγηση, ενώ σε περίπτωση καθυστερημένης πληρωμής ισχύει, από την ημερομηνία παράδοσης της υπηρεσίας, επιτόκιο 8% επί του μεικτού ποσού της αμοιβής (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ).
3. Επένδυση στην ενημέρωση και την επιμόρφωση των συνεργαζόμενων μεταφραστών σε νέα μεταφραστικά εργαλεία, μεθόδους εργασίας, γλωσσικούς οδηγούς/απαιτήσεις πελατών κ.λπ.
4. Σωστή οργάνωση του έργου, με σαφείς οδηγίες και σαφή καθορισμό των παραδοτέων. Αποστολή των προς μετάφραση εγγράφων σε επεξεργάσιμη μορφή.
5. Ευγενική, φιλική και προσωπική επικοινωνία που δημιουργεί αίσθημα εμπιστοσύνης και συνεργασίας, σεβασμός στις ώρες εργασίες.

*****​

Αναγνωρίζοντας την πολυμορφία και τις δυσκολίες της αγοράς εργασίας για τους μεταφραστές, *ο Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών (ΣΜΕΔ) καλεί σε συσπείρωση τους συναδέλφους που εργάζονται σε μεταφραστικά γραφεία* (είτε in-house είτε ως εξωτερικοί) *και τους ζητά να καταγγέλλουν στον Σύλλογο κάθε μορφή άδικης και καταχρηστικής πρακτικής*.


Προτεραιότητά μας ως Συλλόγου είναι η *προάσπιση των δικαιωμάτων και των αιτημάτων όλων των συναδέλφων*. *Η ενότητα και η αλληλεγγύη μεταξύ μας, ακόμα και στον σκληρό κόσμο των μεταφραστικών εταιρειών, είναι βασική προϋπόθεση για να προωθήσουμε τα κοινά μας συμφέροντα απέναντι σε αυτούς που εκμεταλλεύονται την εργασία μας*.

_Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών
​_[1]. Η τοπικοποίηση ή localization αναφέρεται στην προσαρμογή ενός προϊόντος ώστε να είναι κατάλληλο για τη χώρα/περιοχή και γλώσσα όπου πρόκειται να πωληθεί και να χρησιμοποιηθεί.


----------

